# Armar Amplificador Con TDA2030A



## mati_23 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hola...

En este tutorial aprenderemos a armar amplificador con los siguientes circuitos integrados:

TDA2002
TDA2003
TDA2030
TDA2030A
TDA2040
TDA2050

Nota: En este proyecto no utilizaremos ningun tipo de board utilizaremos el metodo (Manhattan), que es utilizado mayoritariamente en los circuitos de RF en donde se utilizan o solo cables o solo soldadura.

Para este proyecto necesitamos:

1: Circuito Integrado (Cualquiera de los nombrados anteriormente)
1: Resistencia de 680ohm
1: Resistencia de 22k ohm
1: Condensador de 1000uF o 2200uF (Se recomienda el de 2200uF por que suena mejor)
Cables o soldadura


Pasos a seguir:

Paso 1: Como todos estos circuitos integrados tienen las mismas conexiones amarraremos          
             cable a los 5 pines 


             1: Inverting Input
             2: Non Inverting Input
             3: GND
             4: Output
             5: +Vs

Paso 2 : Una vez soldados y/o amarrados conectamos las 2 resistencias la de 22k ohm y la de        
              680 ohm al cable del pin 2 el pin 2 de la resistencia de 22k ohm (El unico que queda 
              libre) se conecta a la salida al parlante pin 4 cable 4, luego el pin libre de la resistencia
              de 680 ohm se conecta al pin 3 cable 3, luego conectamos nuestro capacitor a la
              resistencia de 22k ohm y a la vez a la salida del parlante, los pines libres +Vs y Input,
              se conectan el 1 a la salida del aparato a conectar y el otro al v+ de la fuente. 

Paso 3 : Conectamos nuestro parlante a la salida del capacitor - , la entrada al aparato emisor    
              y los cables +vs y -vs se conectan el - al - del parlante y el + y el menos (-) a la fuente.

Paso 4 : Listo para funcionar!

Ojo: el + del capacitor se conecta a la salida del amplificador


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 9, 2008)

Pregunta, ¿Que fuente lleva?


----------



## maxep (Mar 9, 2008)

mati... dale ponele media pila.. un mea grafico no pido pero si algo en paint para explicar mejor .. no se entiende facilmente lo que pones.. (y si es un how to) deberia serlo...


----------



## mati_23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> Pregunta, ¿Que fuente lleva?



Lleva fuente simple, es decir puedes usar una bateria de auto o un transformador de televisor pequeño que tambien administra 6volts.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2008)

En realidad esos amplificador funcionana con hasta 18 voltios, la mejor potencia y menor distorcion la sacas con 12 voltios y 1 o 1,5 amperes. pero si le metes 6 volts no va a andar bien.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Feb 15, 2009)

Perdón, no logro entender claramente este circuito propuesto aqui, podría verse un sencillo diagrama? dista mucho "me parece" comparado con el propuesto por el fabricante donde se estabiliza mas y se limpia mas el sonido, y lo que mas contrasta es la el voltaje de la fuente simple ya que el fabricante propone 24 + un puente de 4 amp mas filtrado de 2200 o mas para obtener entre 34 y 36 volts.
por otra parte si me vuelco al diseño del fabricante éste funcionaria como driver, que puedo pone como pre(aunque sea algo muy sencillo) o siquiera un pote a la entrada para manejo de la señal.
Alguien podrá echar luz sobre este tema, ya que tengo armado según el fabricante hace mas de una semana y no me animo a alimentarlo para no reproducir los fuegos artificiales de fin de año.
Yo agradecería si alguien presta ayuda, tengo muchos TDA2030A , alguien podrá aportar algo mas de este proyecto, o indicar dónde se puede conseguir mas información? Gracias


----------



## jagrmax (Feb 15, 2009)

hola como estan, mira aquí dejo los datasheets de los tda mencionados, por lo general los tda son circuitos muy sencillos de armar, un pequeño detalle es la distorcion que tienen a maxima potencia, y lo suceptible al calor, pero montados en un buen disipador, a un volumen medio es bastanta satisfactorio.

tda2002--> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXyzxrtt.pdf
tda2003--> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXutuqt.pdf
tda2030--> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1458.pdf
tda2030a--> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1459.pdf
tda2040--> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1460.pdf
tda2050--> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1461.pdf

personalmente arme el tda2050 stereo y anda bien, ya lo he usado en unas cuantas fiestas funcionando todo la noche y ni un problema, eso si, use un buen disipador con un ventilador, la fuente la armé sumamente sinple con un transformador de 16+16 x 3 amperes (muchos me dijeron que se quemaría el transformador puesto que por separado cada tda consume 3 amperes pero por falta de presupuesto use el transformador para los dos y no pasó nada) tambien un puente rectificador  de 3 amperes y 4 condensadores de 3300 uf x 25 v
en el foro puedes encontrar mas información con respecto a las fuentes que necesites usar
saludos y suerte en sus proyectos...


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Feb 15, 2009)

claro esta decir que se agradecen todas las colaboraciones, pero en este caso en particular yo quería saber si alguien sabe realmente información. sobre esta IC?  Reitero que el fabricante muestra un circuito para una fuente simple, y en el mismo PDF muestra una fuente la cual aclara seria la correcta, pero en todos lados fuera de allí, se habla de 6, 12, 15, 16, 18 pero nunca de 36 Volts como en el datasheet, eso seria lo que yo estoy estaría tratando de averiguar, incluso allí se recomienda solo un filtro de 2200 mF sin indicar el voltaje, cosa que si obtengo unos 36 V debería ser de 50V
Gracias a todos los que participan tratando de aportar y aclarar


----------



## jagrmax (Feb 16, 2009)

mira, cuando armé el tda 2050 tambien tube dudas con Vs al final, tome la de 16+16v ya que no me quise arriesgar , ahora en el tda2030a, por lo que leí la tension de operacion es de 18v.
mira en este post puse el preamplificador que uso actualmente tiene un ajuste de bajos y agudos y un volumen https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctar-varios-amplificadores-misma-senal-17568/ es stereo pero lo puedes hacer mono 
a lo mejor te sirve


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Feb 18, 2009)

gracias jagrmax por tu colaboracion y aportes, en este momento notengo fuente simetrica asi que tratare de usar una simpre de 24 y vere cuanto humo sale y no de mi cabeza precisamente , jejejejejejeje


----------



## gatomambo (Feb 18, 2009)

Con el debido respeto: creo que antes de presentar algo como "un tutorial del que vamos a aprender algo", hay que afirmarse un poco más en lo que estamos conociendo del tema. No veo mal la idea de trabajarlo punto a punto, por el contrario, como buen valvulero, me gusta ese estilo de armado y creo que es una propuesta interesante, pero no para hacerlo así nomás. 



> *jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:*  en este momento notengo fuente simetrica asi que tratare de usar una simpre de 24 y vere cuanto humo sale y no de mi cabeza precisamente , jejejejejejeje


No te quemes los pelos para hacerlo, mi amigo,  que voy a subir un esquema para usarlo con tensión simétrica, desde un transformador común (es uno que anda por internet, lo modifiqué y presta buen servicio)

Salutes a toda la tropa.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Feb 19, 2009)

gracias gatomambo, y es eso lo que estaba esperando, ese es el circuito exacto , ,con fuente simple, gracias otra vez


----------



## gatomambo (Feb 22, 2009)

Perdón por la tardanza (...esta vida que no entiende lo que uno quiere hacer!). Ahí va el esperpento, un poco mas completo de lo que pensaba. Pero quiero aclarar que esto no se trata de un proyecto propio, sino de una recopilación de datos, y a lo sumo de un cierto retoque en las placas (y algunas mejorillas en el circuito, je, je...) para beneficio de los que no tienen la posibilidad de dibujarlas vía compu (pa los foreros de locutorio, bah). Por si lo querés usar para algún instrumento, en breve subo un pre muy económico, con eq de tres bandas y switch de ganancia, que tanto para inst. eléctricos como acústicos anda pipí cucú. Igual te digo que tenes que bajar a un transformador de 10v como mucho, y si es de 2A, mejor aún, aunque no tenga punto medio. Con el de 24V avisá cuando lo armás, así te mandamos la expedición de rescate a Zaire. Salutes a toda la tropa. 
Los materiales del pre, son: 

Semiconductor
CI1 - TL062

Resistores - Todos 1/8 W
R1 - 150K 
R2 - 220K 
R3 - 56K 
R4 - 470K 
R5, R6, R7 - 12K 
R8, R9 - 3K9 
R10, R11 - 1K8 
R12, R13 - 22K 

Capacitores
C1 - 220 nF
C2, C8 - 4u7  x 16 Volts (o más) Electrolítico
C3 - 47 nF - Poliéster
C4, C6 - 4n7 - Poliéster o Ceramico (siempre mejor poliester, pero si no hay...)
C5 - 22 nF - Poliéster
C7, C9 - 100 uF x 16 Volts (o más) Electrolítico

Potenciómetros y llave
P1, P2 - 100 K Lin - Bass (P1)  Middle (P2)
P3 - 470 K Lin - Treble
P4 - 10 K Log - Volumen
S1 - llave de 3 Posisiones On-Off-On


----------



## MasterofPupets (Feb 24, 2009)

hola todos 
esta fuente alternativa es recomendable para etapas de potencia?

D1 y D2 que funcion cumplen en el circuito del 2040?


----------



## gatomambo (Feb 25, 2009)

> MasterofPupets
> hola todos esta fuente alternativa es recomendable para etapas de potencia?



Lo más conveniente para garantizar el paso de buena corriente, es una alta capacitancia en los condensadores. Seguí este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm


----------



## MasterofPupets (Feb 25, 2009)

osea que en ves de utilizar cap de *2200µF* tengo que utilizar *cap 4700 µF* 

puedo colocar 2 de 4700 *en paralelo* por rama?


----------



## peruanito2088 (Feb 25, 2009)

gatomambo dime esas imagenes que publicas podrias publicar el esquema completo para realizar la contruccion del amplificador..porque necesito uno de 12V para conectarlo en una moto..y sobre el preamplificador podrias publicarlo o alguien para ver sobre las tres bandas que quiiero colocarlo..te lo agradeceria de antemano..


----------



## gatomambo (Feb 26, 2009)

> *osea que en ves de utilizar cap de 2200µF tengo que utilizar cap 4700 µF
> 
> puedo colocar 2 de 4700 en paralelo por rama? *


Hola *masterofpupets *Ahi en el esquema de la fuente que dejé en el hilo, los capacitores no son de valores simétricos, yo te sugiero que la pruebes así hasta 1A y duplicá los electrolíticos para 2A (¿o vas a usar más que eso?)



> *podrias publicar el esquema completo para realizar la contruccion del amplificador..porque necesito uno de 12V para conectarlo en una moto..y sobre el preamplificador podrias publicarlo o alguien para ver sobre las tres bandas que quiiero colocarlo*



Hola *peruanito2088* el esquema es prácticamente el mismo que el del datasheet este http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1461.pdf igual lo subo en breve (hoy, mañana). En el mismo datasheet tenés dos opciones: fuente simple (que en la moto andaría bien, pero creo que vas a perder calidad en frecuencias bajas, o podés armar una alternativa, tomando los 12 VCC de la batería con un poco más de trabajo, pero mejor resultante. Hoy a la noche voy a editar el mensaje original para agregarle el pre, que es muy simple, pero más que decoroso. Salutes a toda la monada.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 1, 2009)

gatomambo dijo:
			
		

> Los materiales del pre, son:
> 
> Semiconductor
> CI1 - TL062
> ...



amigo *gatomambo* faltan C4 y C6


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 1, 2009)

Perdón, master, Ya lo edité, fijate en la lista. Gracias por avisarme.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 1, 2009)

hay algún inconveniente en que arme la fuente así?


----------



## Ramon-DC (Mar 1, 2009)

segun mis experiencias, no es bueno armar las coasa asi, a cada rato se me rompian las patitas o lassoldaduras y era un lio para volverlas a unir.


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 1, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> hay algún inconveniente en que arme la fuente así?



Amigazo *MasterofPupet*s: vos sabés que como amigo de lo valvular, soy medio fana de los punto a punto. Inconvenientes no veo, creo que es mucho mas efectivo el contacto directo entre los componentes, que la conexión a travez de pistas de cobre, que en algun momento pueden palmar. En el punto a punto se facilita (si está prolijamente hecho) desoldar componentes para cambiarlos. Sin embargo *es de EXTREMA importancia redoblar, triplicar y cuadruplicar PRECAUCIONES* a la hora de dejar expuestos capacitores con carga (en esta fuente es probablemente poca, pero aún si hubiera un secundario  de 1.5V / 300 mA, yo por lo menos, lo trataría con la misma precaución que a uno de 400V / 10A, por principios y a rajatabla). Lo que no veo bién es si la hiciste de 1/2 onda o completa. Si es media onda, quizás habría que planchar el rippleo con alguna resistencia en serie en cada salida rectificada  y antes de algún capacitor (sobre todo si la vas a usar para audio)
Ahora si querés ver trabajos muy copados en transistorizados Punto a Punto, seguí este hilo: http://dogbreath.de/Chipamps/ThreeResAmp/ThreeResAmp.html y revisá bien la página, que hay perlitas. Es un laburo super-minucioso, pero fijate el tipo, en qué cajita de morondanga - digo por el tamaño, porque la caja es polenta - arma un amplificador de 60W + 60W (encima usando la caja de discipador, es un capo).
 Para terminar, me parece que es mejor el punto a punto. Yo tengo casi todos mis amplificadores y efectos armados así (salvo los muuuuuuuuuy complicados). Podes utilizar cualquier pedazo de plastico chato, o material aislante (pertinax sin cobre, fibra de vidrio, fórmica, o sea: ingenio, amigo: ingenio!!!) agujerearlo para cada componente, pasar el paterío pa´bajo y soldar tal cual como lo hiciste. Sujetarlo a alguna base con 4 tornillos (como en la página del enlace) y a usarla hasta que se gaste. Me gusta el proyecto, podríamos preparar algun amplificador con pre y fuente, todo punto a punto, para subirlo al foro. Si te enganchás  seguimos el tema por *mp*.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 1, 2009)

Me parece mil veces mas dificil hacer "eso", que hacer un buen PCB para que todo quede mejor organizado y mas estetico, yo siempre he dicho que la estetica de un montaje no es solamente por fuera, tambien por dentro, imaginence donde se llegue a quemar ese LM3886.

Esa es mi humilde opinion...


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 1, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Me parece mil veces mas dificil hacer "eso", que hacer un buen PCB para que todo quede mejor organizado y mas estetico, yo siempre he dicho que la estetica de un montaje no es solamente por fuera, tambien por dentro, imaginence donde se llegue a quemar ese LM3886.
> 
> Esa es mi humilde opinion...


Y absolutamente respetable. En ese caso puntual (lm3886), estamos totalmente de acuerdo con los riesgos de quemarse (que definitivamente, bien calculada la disipación es muy, muy poco probable que ocurra) creo que en ese caso el tipo buscó mostrar un concepto ultra minimalista, fijate que además está con los componentes estrictamente necesarios para un funcionamiento normal. Si lo hubiera hecho yo, le habría agregado algunos alambres y posiblemente unas regletas, como para facilitar justamente el intercambio de piezas (just in case...). Igualmente las pcb son de lo más funcional y facilitador que existe (de hecho, podés ver las que re-diseñé y subí en el mensaje 14 de este mismo post), estéticamente es discutible, el montaje punto a punto bien realizado es una alternativa muy interesante. Pero la idea no es rivalizar entre un modo y otro, sino abrir el coco a más posibilidades, con menos recursos, para realizar cosas que funcionan igual (o mejor). Salutes a toda la tropa.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 2, 2009)

la fuente esta rectificada a onda completa con 4 diodos 1N5408
y filtrada con 2 cap de 3300µF x 75V y 2 100nf


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 2, 2009)

Si, va como piña.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 3, 2009)

El transformador es de 12+12 1A 
cuanta potencia me estaría entregando el tda2040?

Ya lo arme y suena excelente con el pre que subiste gatomambo
lo único que no le puse fue la llave de 3 Posiciones On-Off-On
Exactamente para que sirve?
Para cambiar la ganancia de acuerdo al tipo de pastilla?


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 3, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> El transformador es de 12+12 1A
> cuanta potencia me estaría entregando el tda2040?


Si todo (transformador, etc.) estuviera en sus valores ideales, tendría que estar entregando aprox. 10W RMS con carga de 8Ω y de 16W a 18W con carga de 4Ω.


			
				MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> Ya lo arme y suena excelente con el pre que subiste gatomambo
> lo único que no le puse fue la llave de 3 Posiciones On-Off-On
> Exactamente para que sirve? Para cambiar la ganancia de acuerdo al tipo de pastilla?


En realidad tenés la posibilidad de manejarte, tomando como eje virtual 0dB, subiendo la ganancia (+)10dB o bajándola (-)10dB. Tiene mucho que ver con el tipo de señal que hagas entrar (por ej.: la de línea de placa de sonido de la PC es radicalmente mas "baja" que la salida de un mp3, que ya sale amplificada para auricular), es cuestión de experimentar (por si te sirve: al *no conectar* la llave selectora, estás trabajando con ganancia *(+)10dB*. Si hablamos de enchufar una guitarra, para mí, la Les paul en 0dB anda bien, por ahí la Strato tira mejor en +10dB, pero también levanta un poco el hum, que en una '66 original es casi inevitable. O sea, mi amigo, hay que medir a orejímetro también). Salutes a toda la tropa.


----------



## Diego German (Mar 24, 2009)

aqui les publico una imagen del amplificador con tda 2050 funciona perfectamente les aseguro funciona con una fuente simple de 45 a 50 V


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 25, 2009)

Diego German dijo:
			
		

> les aseguro funciona con una fuente simple de 45 a 50 V  [/img][/b]



Hola Germán, si: seguro que funciona. Incluso en la datasheet está propuesta la fuente simple, creo que en todos los tda. Lo que ocurre es que al trabajar con tesión simétrica, vas a tener una mucho mejor respuesta en todas las frecuencias, principalmente en las bajas. y en esos valores (12 + 12 y hasta 18 + 18, con un mínimo de 2A ) vas a tener muy poca distorsión a máxima potencia (es decir: mucha menos que con fuente simple a 50V) Un abrazo.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Mar 25, 2009)

Tengo los dos esquemas armados, TDA3020A con fuente simple (la que esta en el datasheet) y simétrica 18-0-18, yo no alcanzo a diferenciar la salida de uno y otro, ,se que en ambos no tengo distorsión, y el sonido es limpio por igual, puede ser mi oido, pero ambos diseños se comportan muy aceptablemente, y con un pre aumenta considerablemente su potencia.


----------



## Diego German (Mar 25, 2009)

a mi no me funciono  con fuente simetricade +22   0     -22      la que me funciono perfectamente el la de fuente simple  de 45 volts incluso funcionando a maxima potencia todo el dia este eamplificador no presenta ningun problema el sonido es muy claro con muy poca distorcion a maxima potencia  pero quiero volver a armar en amplificador con una fuente simetrica no se estara mucho voltaje para los tda 2050  con +22   0  -22  ayudenme con ese dato


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 25, 2009)

Estoy teniendo problemas con el pre 
mete un ruido de fondo cuando esta al máximo el pote de volumen 
este ruido desaparece cunado hago masa con el dedo
ya me canse de jugar con las masas y no pasa nada sigue el ruido

Alguien me podría dar una mano?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2009)

¿Cómo está todo conectado?
Si no subís un diagrama aunque sea, no hay manera de adivinar.
Mientras tanto, acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/chasis-circuitos-audio-evitar-ruidos-18203/ se trató algo por el estilo de lo que planteás vos.

Saludos


----------



## treblo (Abr 10, 2009)

Hola soy principiante me interesa hacer este pre pero tengo una duda en la lista de materiales aparece "R8, R9 - 3K9" que significa 3k9? eso es 3kilo ohms o significa otra cosa gracias


----------



## MasterofPupets (Abr 10, 2009)

significa 3.900 ohms


----------



## treblo (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola tengo una duda tengo un transformador de dicroica de 12 v pero cuando lo rectifique quedo en 16v :S sirve para el pre o es mucho? gracias


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 9, 2009)

yolo tengo conectado al ramal positivo de la fuente de la etapa de power, y trabaja a 16V sin problema, ten en cuenta la aislación de los capacitares electrolíticos

revisa la hoja de datos del tl062 fíjate hasta cuanto trabaja


----------



## treblo (Jul 9, 2009)

ha genial  si lo tenes conectado a 16 v supongo uqe no lo quemo  mi fuente tira una poco menos creo que tira 15.64v maso menos gracias


----------



## treblo (Jul 25, 2009)

hola aca les dejo el pre que posteo gatomambo, lo conecte a un amlpi aramado con un tda 2002 la verdad que suena muy bien  espero que les guste nos vemos....


----------



## chacarock (Jul 26, 2009)

hola treblo, con que estas haciendo sonar ese amplificador, (guitarra?) mp3 ? muy lindo


saludos


----------



## treblo (Jul 26, 2009)

hola mira lo tengo conectado a una lectora de cd de pc y la verdad que anda lindo  pero este pre tambien lo prove con una guitarra y se escucha bien tambien lo podes conectar a la pc o a un mp3 total podes ir variando la sensibilidad del pre con la perlla esa que tiene................................

suerte gracias

PD:aca te dejo adjunto como conectart una lectora de cd para que puedas escuchar  musica lo saque de google suerte


----------



## treblo (Ago 7, 2009)

hola tengo una duda miren quiero armar un amplificador estereo para la pc y quiero usar este pre, lo que pasa es que necesito potenciometro stereo, pero no puedo conseguir potenciometros de 470k dobles puedo reemplazar este por uno de 100k que son los que puedo conseguir?....en caso de que lo cambie, necesito modificar otra cosa osea algun otro valor de resistencia?...
gracias


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 7, 2009)

no conseguís de 500K? seria mejor


----------



## treblo (Ago 7, 2009)

es que el problema es que no tiene valores mayores a 100k....


----------



## chacarock (Ago 8, 2009)

y provaste  colocando alguna resistencia en serie al potensiometro? pot 100K + R 400K o 370K lo que no se es si seria mejor, resistencias de mas watt´s en ves de 1/4w que son las comunes chiquititas

saludos


----------



## treblo (Ago 8, 2009)

eso yo lo pense pero el tema que cuando al potenciometro lo deje en o ohms (osea al minimo) siempre me va a quedar pa resistencia de 400k...o me equivoco?....y al fin y al cavo no creo que termine regulando nada...
gracias


----------



## leop4 (Ago 8, 2009)

si pones potes de 100k van a andar bien


----------



## treblo (Ago 8, 2009)

joya buenisimo esa es la respuesta que queria escuchar ....= gracias a todos los que me ayudaron suerte 

gracias


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 8, 2009)

lamento decirte que no es tan así , de funcionar va a funcionar, pero
Te van a faltar 370K de recorrido, esto te va a afectar el circuito.

cuando no se consigue una resistencia variable la mejor opción es reemplazarla por otra de mayor resistencia

si no conseguís en ningún lado, puedes poner un pre por canal, (con un solo control de volumen) para controlarlos independientemente


----------



## treblo (Ago 8, 2009)

calro pero eso es lo que no quiero osea qiero controlar a los dos canales por igual.....bueno voy a probar a ver uqe pasa con un pote de 100k......otra cosa talvez estaba equivocado fuinciona lo que dice chacarok mas arrica de poner en seria una resistencia de 400k?...
gracias


----------



## chacarock (Ago 8, 2009)

Hola treblo

La verdad que me dejaron con la duda, fíjate en la pagina www.pisotones.com hay un articulo muy interesante acerca de potenciómetros en donde tratan incluso de poder adaptar un pote común osea lineal, a logarítmico, antilogaritmico y viceversa, yo estoy por revisarlo de nuevo y cualquier cosa chiflas

una consultita para gatomanbo, 
              ese pre que posteaste, yo lo vi en otro foro, como un pre para guitarra eléctrica, y funciona 9vol, en este caso con cuantos voltios funciona? 
 Por lo menos el circuito es, no me fije bien si el valor de los componentes, 

       Bueno un saludo


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 9, 2009)

te respondo por gatomambo que desde hace tiempo ya que no anda por el foro
el pre este lo vi en un pdf que estaba en portugués, creo que el lo modifico no estoy seguro

el pre si funciona a 9V supongo que estaba pensado para ser usado con una batería por su bajo consumo 
vi también aquí en el foro que se lo modifico para hacerlo funcionar con fuente simétrica



			
				treblo dijo:
			
		

> calro pero eso es lo que no quiero osea qiero controlar a los dos canales por igual.....bueno voy a probar a ver uqe pasa con un pote de 100k......otra cosa talvez estaba equivocado fuinciona lo que dice chacarok mas arrica de poner en seria una resistencia de 400k?...
> gracias



creeria que si haces eso nunca vas a llegar a 0Ω


----------



## chacarock (Ago 9, 2009)

gracias master, un saludo, 

pd or el tema de los potenciometros, tenes razon, Estuve lellendo el articulo de pisotones y parece que solo se puede poner en paralelo las resistencias para reducir el valor del potenciometro,


----------



## treblo (Ago 12, 2009)

Hola gente del foro queria decirles que probe con potes de 100k lin y aduvo joyaaa...asi que si alguien no consigue de 470 o 500k, con 100k a mi me anduvo bien por lo menos para lo que lo voy a usar que es poner musica en mi cuarto xd jajajajajaj...muchas gracias a todos los que me ayudaron..

saludos


----------



## lawebdejorge (Sep 29, 2009)

amigos el datasheet del tda2030a dice que usa fuente simetrica y no simple como el amigo creador del post? que sucede? se puede con fuente simple y como?

DATASHHET 2030A


----------



## chacarock (Sep 30, 2009)

lawebdejorge en la pagina 4 del datashet que posteaste esta el circuito para fuente simple (single supply amplificadorfier)

saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Sep 30, 2009)

de todo eso integrados el mejor es el tda 2051 que entrega unos 40w tan solo + -12v en mi pyecto


----------



## chacarock (Oct 1, 2009)

hola Ricardo, esta en el foro tu tema del tda2051? opdrias poner el enlace? 

saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 1, 2009)

mira yo donde estudiava me pasaron un circuito con el cual no usava fuente simetrica nunca lo hice,pero si me lo dieron donde estudiava de sguro deveria marchar

hago el circuito en el pain y te lo mando mas tarde,pero si ya tienes un circuito con el 2030 ponele el 2051 que es remplaso,por el 2030 podes poner el 2040 potencia 22w,2050 potencia 32w,y 2051 potencia 40w,el 2030 entrega 18w, o por lo menos es lo que dice el vrt 2004


----------



## lawebdejorge (Oct 1, 2009)

chacarock dijo:


> lawebdejorge en la pagina 4 del datashet que posteaste esta el circuito para fuente simple (single supply amplificadorfier)
> 
> saludos



muy agradecido por la respuesta amigo, disculpa pero se púede alimentar con 12 volt cierto es que uso una fuente de PC 12v 12 A, de ante mano gracias


----------



## leop4 (Oct 1, 2009)

treblo dijo:


> Hola soy principiante me interesa hacer este pre pero tengo una duda en la lista de materiales aparece "R8, R9 - 3K9" que significa 3k9? eso es 3kilo ohms o significa otra cosa gracias




no, significa 3.9K


----------



## chacarock (Oct 2, 2009)

lawebdejorge dijo:


> muy agradecido por la respuesta amigo, disculpa pero se púede alimentar con 12 volt cierto es que uso una fuente de PC 12v 12 A, de ante mano gracias


 

Hola, si se puede pero no le sacaras todo el jugo, si tenes una fuente de pc, usa el TDA1562Q que esta en el foro, entrega 55w seguro con 12v y fuente simple, viene joya  para la fuente de pc

saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 2, 2009)

hola tiene razon el amigo,,lo mejor es usar el 1562,aunque si bien ese circuito es para   55w en el VRT2009 dice que el 1562 entrega 75w,la verdad estoy por hacerlo mas adelante,si alguien lo hace o lo a echo digan si rinde bien los 55w o si no marcha,o en el caso de que marche que tanto suena,,un saludo a todos los que conformamos esta pagina ,para mi la electronica es la ciencia mas linda que se pudo inventar,

hola amigo  3k9 significa 3.900 ohm,tambien se puede poner 3.9k que es lo mismo,  colores de esa resistencia (NARANJA,BLANCO,ROJO,),y (DORADO O PLATEADO QUE SERIA LA TOLERANCIA) un saludo


----------



## cristianfede (Oct 4, 2009)

Funciona perfectamente el tda1562q siempre y cuando le des de comer los amperes que pide. Yo tengo un parsito moviendo dos subwoofer de 10" con sus filtros pasabajo y suena muy bien grabes bien definidos.


----------



## chacarock (Oct 5, 2009)

chicos el tema esta en el foro, busqueno, es bastante popular,

saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 5, 2009)

Antes de poner el tda 2030 que entrega 18w te recomiendo el tda2051 que entrega 40w un saludo


----------



## frankito (Oct 5, 2009)

que es un PRE?........


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 6, 2009)

hola frankito,el pre es en realidad un pre amplificador,esa etapa se usa para exitar al amplificador,para que rinda al maximo,desde el pre se ajusta el volumen y los tonos,esa etapa se usa en al la salida de la etapa conversora,el pre se usa tambien en los transmisores,etc


----------



## chacarock (Oct 6, 2009)

richard alonso dijo:


> Antes de poner el tda 2030 que entrega 18w te recomiendo el tda2051 que entrega 40w un saludo


 
con 12voltios? porque el compañero teina una fuente de pc que queria aprovechar


saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 6, 2009)

hola aca te mando las hojas de datos de los 2 integrados,para que saques tus propias conclusiones,para que rindan a maxima potencia cualquiera de estos 2 integrados tiene que alimentarse por mas de 12volts


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2009)

Si, pero no solo eso. El TDA2051 admite hasta +/-25V y el TDA2030 solo admite hasta +/-18V...y esa es la diferencia en la potencia maxima que vos mencionás. Alimentados ambos a la misma tensión dan exactamente la misma potencia...así que eso de hacer recomendaciones sin el contexto adecuado...hummmmmm
Y vos antes pusiste que el TDA2051 entrega 40 watts alimentado a +/-12V y la única forma de lograr medianamente eso es montarlos en puente, por que en otro caso solo entrega alrededor de 12 watts. Vas a tener que revisar tus mediciones...


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 6, 2009)

hola evevalla te recomiendo que mires un poquito mas arriva los archivos que subi,aparte hace tiempo hice un amplificador con el tda2051 y entregaba 40w y no 12w,claro que para que entregara toda su potencia tuve que alimentarlo con el voltage adecuado y es mas,dicho circuito solo lleva el (tda),7 condensadores y  4 resistencias,un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2009)

Ya he visto los archivos y las especificaciones, pero que el TDA2051 tenga mayor manejo de potencia no significa que pueda entregarla si no es alimentado con la tensión correspondiente. Ese es el punto que vale, y si lo alimentas con +/-12V da exactamente lo mismo que sea el TDA2030 o el TDA2051, la potencia que van a entregar es la misma.



			
				richard alonso dijo:
			
		

> de todo eso integrados el mejor es el tda 2051 que entrega unos 40w tan solo + -12v en mi pyecto



Y eso no puede ser cierto, por que con +/-12V sobre una carga de 4 ohms en configuración "normal" la potencia "eficaz" es de 12.5 watts y de 25 watts la potencia de pico....es simple matemática...


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 6, 2009)

claro que para que entregara 40w lo tuve que alimentar con  + -25V,yo a lo que voy es que es mucho mejor el 2051,y por un tema de alimentacion es mejor gastar unos pesitos mas en la fuente adecuada para el 2051 ya que la diferencia en potencias que entrega uno y el otro es bastante grande,yo a este circuito lo arme cuando estava estudiando ingenieria en electronica,y a menos que el (SGS-THOMSON Mikroelektronik GmbH) nos aiga mentido es lo que entrega ese amplificador,si quieres te paso el circuito,y lo pruevas,capas que mi profesor y los 40 alumnos que nos resivimos de INGENIEROS EN ELECTRONICA no sepamos nada,un saludo y que pases bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2009)

richard alonso dijo:


> yo a este circuito lo arme cuando estava estudiando ingenieria en electronica,y a menos que el (SGS-THOMSON Mikroelektronik GmbH) nos aiga mentido es lo que entrega ese amplificador,*si quieres te paso el circuito,y lo pruebas,capaz** que mi profesor y los 40 alumnos que nos recibimos de INGENIEROS EN ELECTRONICA no sepamos nada*,un saludo y que pases bien



Que querés que te diga...?

Con esto que escribiste:


			
				richard alonso dijo:
			
		

> de todo eso integrados el mejor es el tda 2051 que *entrega unos 40w tan solo + -12v en mi pyecto*


 
Por mas que seas ingeniero vos, tus compañeros y tus profesores...no demostrás saber demasiado...y si se lo decís a un forista que tiene menos conocimientos que vos, y que si yo no lo aclaro pasa de largo como cierto....hummmm...no es una actitud muy buena.

Saludos!


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 6, 2009)

No tenes nada que aclarar ,por algo puse las hojas de datos de los 2 integrados.para que la persona que me abia preguntado sacara sus propias conclusiones,,yo me hice miembro de este foro para responder las dudas que otros foristas tengan,creo que hicistes mal en decirme que no se mucho,no me tiro de sabiondo,ya que ninguno ,ni siquiera el mas experto de los ingenieros se las sabe a todas,todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo,pero dejemosla ahi,todos formamos parte del mismo equipo en este foro,estamos para ayudarnos uno al otro entre todas las personas que lo conforman,que pases bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2009)

OK. No hay problema.
Saludos!


----------



## leop4 (Oct 8, 2009)

el tda2051 es muy similar al 2050 si no porque te pensas que en el datasheet hay solo 2 paginas porque la configuracion es practicamente igual, si quieren hacer uno de buena potencia para guitarra electrica, mp3,cd etc agan el 2052. ese si anda recontra bien se banca parlantes de 18" a 8 ohm 
http://www.guitarristas.información/foro/f13/60w-tda2052-3876/


----------



## sevamanga (Nov 18, 2009)

gatomambo dijo:


> Perdón por la tardanza (...esta vida que no entiende lo que uno quiere hacer!). Ahí va el esperpento, un poco mas completo de lo que pensaba. Pero quiero aclarar que esto no se trata de un proyecto propio, sino de una recopilación de datos, y a lo sumo de un cierto retoque en las placas (y algunas mejorillas en el circuito, je, je...) para beneficio de los que no tienen la posibilidad de dibujarlas vía compu (pa los foreros de locutorio, bah). Por si lo querés usar para algún instrumento, en breve subo un pre muy económico, con eq de tres bandas y switch de ganancia, que tanto para inst. eléctricos como acústicos anda pipí cucú. Igual te digo que tenes que bajar a un transformador de 10v como mucho, y si es de 2A, mejor aún, aunque no tenga punto medio. Con el de 24V avisá cuando lo armás, así te mandamos la expedición de rescate a Zaire. Salutes a toda la tropa.
> Los materiales del pre, son:
> 
> Semiconductor
> ...






Hola Gatomambo, estube mirando un esquema y me parecio interesante.
bueno lo mio es lo siguiente, necesito hacer un mini preamp con tonos y en loposible algun efecto, lo quiero hacer portable osea alimentado con 9V
es posible adaptar lo que tu hiciste a eso

a yo no se nada de electrinoca aparte de compuertas logicas XD asi que quede medio loco con todo lo que lei aquí.

esto ira conectado a un amp para audifonos que también se alimenta con 9V
ese amp esta diseñado con un TDA2822 
eso, espero que me puesdas ayudar
Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Nov 23, 2009)

gatomambo dijo:


> Por si lo querés usar para algún instrumento, en breve subo un pre muy económico, con eq de tres bandas y switch de ganancia, que tanto para inst. eléctricos como acústicos anda pipí cucú. Salutes a toda la tropa.
> Los materiales del pre, son:




Estimado gatomambo, sale ese pre para instrumentos , ah y gracias por tus aportes......


----------



## Kobunko (Nov 25, 2009)

sevamanga dijo:


> necesito hacer un mini preamp con tonos y en loposible algun efecto, lo quiero hacer portable osea alimentado con 9V w



Hola amigo. Perdón que me meta, pero me parece que lo que estás buscando es algo como esto http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=6.Si querés agregarle un control de tonos, podés buscar cualquier baxandall pasivo en la web (soy nuevo en el foro, pero creo que acá mismo debés tener diagramas para tirar al techo) y lo podés insertar a la salida. Tambien podes armar con el mismo circuito un par de deistorsiones. Ahora tema efectos, es largo y hay muchas posibilidades, pero (disculpame) me parece que estás muy nuevito en el tema y hay que leer mucho, experimentar mucho y hacer muchas macanas, antes de conseguir algo bueno. Lo que te puedo decir es que hay muchas distorsiones buenas para hacer, que están todas en la web y que es conveniente siempre ponerlas antes del pre. y en la medida de lo posible, todos los efectos digitales de tipo phasers,flanger, chorus y/o delay, te conviene colocarlos entre la salida del pre y el amplificador. Pero eso es producto de la experiencia de cada uno. Suerte.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Nov 25, 2009)

*gatomambo, cuando ese pre para instrumentos, gracias.................... se espera ancioso


*


----------



## sevamanga (Nov 25, 2009)

Kobunko dijo:


> Hola amigo. Perdón que me meta, pero me parece que lo que estás buscando es algo como esto http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=6.Si querés agregarle un control de tonos, podés buscar cualquier baxandall pasivo en la web (soy nuevo en el foro, pero creo que acá mismo debés tener diagramas para tirar al techo) y lo podés insertar a la salida. Tambien podes armar con el mismo circuito un par de deistorsiones. Ahora tema efectos, es largo y hay muchas posibilidades, pero (disculpame) me parece que estás muy nuevito en el tema y hay que leer mucho, experimentar mucho y hacer muchas macanas, antes de conseguir algo bueno. Lo que te puedo decir es que hay muchas distorsiones buenas para hacer, que están todas en la web y que es conveniente siempre ponerlas antes del pre. y en la medida de lo posible, todos los efectos digitales de tipo phasers,flanger, chorus y/o delay, te conviene colocarlos entre la salida del pre y el amplificador. Pero eso es producto de la experiencia de cada uno. Suerte.




asi es soy nuevito y de echo no tengo idea de electronica pero miedo a aprender es lo que menos tengo, muchas gracias por tu comentario, respuestas asi son las que hacen crecer y seguir adelante, con ganas apesar de verse un mundo de nunca acabar, tambien abres las puertas para poder hacer más preguntas.
se agradece de corazon  
bye


----------



## Kobunko (Nov 26, 2009)

Me alegra mucho que te haya servido. Mirá este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-auriculares-9v-instrumento-18231/ de este mismo foro. Tenes un pdf en el cuarto mensaje que es un ampli portatil con un fuzz. Lo estuve mirando por encima y parece funcional. Por las dudas, leete los comentarios que le siguen, que sugieren algunas modificaciónes. Para hacerte las transferencias térmicas (las PCB con fotocopias laser) tratá de imprimirlas en papel cuché, que es el de las revistas en general (tipo Caras o alguna de esas) da muy buen resultado, incluso con las pistas finas. La electrónica es todo un mundo, si. Y en amplificación de instrumentos y efectos, que es un terreno repleto de mitos, subjetividades y verdades,  mucho más todavía. Por eso es importante organizarse, no diluirse en miles de proyectos simultáneos, y no aflojar ni un tranco de pollo. Pensá que Brian May era, además de un músico con un talento tremendo y muchísimo estudio,  un enfermo obsesivo de modificar y desarrollar efectos (siempre por el lado de los boosters y las distorsiones) y mirá adonde llegó. Mucha suerte y buscá en la web, que hay maravillas para hacer, al alcance de la mano.


----------



## sevamanga (Nov 30, 2009)

Dale muchas Gracias, ya tengo la idea mas clara 

de agradese aDios


----------



## manu18 (Dic 27, 2009)

Hola amigos yo quiero armar un amplificador con alguno de estos integrados, pero tengo una duda que todavía no pude aclarar. Al amplificador le quiero conectar 2 parlante de 50w 8Ω y otros dos de 80 w que en cada bafle tiene uno de 16Ω y otro de 6Ω. Por eso no se como hacer el circuito si alguno me pudiera aconsejar.


----------



## Kobunko (Ene 5, 2010)

manu18 dijo:


> Al amplificador le quiero conectar 2 parlante de 50w 8Ω y otros dos de 80 w que en cada bafle tiene uno de 16Ω y otro de 6Ω



Hola: me parece que si vas a usar algunos de la serie tda en modo simple y los parlantes son de rango extendido, te sobra paño por todos los costados con los dos de 50W/8Ω (siempre que hablemos de 50w RMS por parlante). Fijate bién en la alimentación que les vas a dar, pero con los tda2050, con una fuente de +/-20 a 22V / 4A (si es estereo) vas a conseguir cerca de 18W rms. En lo personal, si son para escuchar música, preferiría usar los 1875 de sanyo (misma potencia, mayor "fidelidad" aunque es una discusión lunga). Buena suerte. 
P.D.: leete el artículo de cálculo de fuentes de fogonazo que es clarísimo. Si no lo lees, acordate que la rectificación tiene que tener idealmente el triple del amperaje que el trafo (ej.: si usas 2A por canal, la rectificación mínima recomendable es un puente de 6A ¿porqué...? leete el artículo de fogonazo)


----------



## OSKR_SF (Ene 5, 2010)

hola, soy nuevo en esto, y para empezar les recomiendo  el uso del *tda2052* el cual entrega una potenciA REAL de 60 W. y una calidad excelente eso si son un buen disipador de calor, funciona con una fuente dual de +-25 V mínimo con 22, monté uno estereo con 28V simetricos y suena extraordinario en una vaquela universal, les recomiendo aplicar bastante soldadura para engrosar los caminos ya que en estereo la corriente pico alcanzará los 6 A. Cualquier duda no dudar en escribir
Posee la opción de stand by, pero si quieren pueden soldarlo directamente al punto de play (ver diagrama)
La resistencia de 7.5k no es muy usual por lo que la pueden reemplazar por una de 8K.
http://aix6fa.blu.livefilestore.com...0gPCgMmbRjWtUavWfIo6uGZ/DSC00206.JPG?download

http://aix6fa.blu.livefilestore.com...m_SuzDrWKicwkOCX53HbUT1T/tda2052.JPG?download


----------



## Kobunko (Ene 5, 2010)

OSKR_SF dijo:


> les recomiendo  el uso del *tda2052*


 Buen dato, no lo tenía. Debe andar por el lado del LM3886. Lo voy a probar, gracias.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 17, 2010)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> *gatomambo, cuando ese pre para instrumentos, gracias.................... se espera ancioso*


 
el pre es el que esta en la primera pagina


----------



## manu18 (Ene 17, 2010)

Kobunko desde ya muchas gracias por el consejo ahora entre en duda sobre que integrado de estos usar pero creo que tengo que hacerlo de cuatro canales ya que son cuatro bafles de 50w y conectar los parlantes de 50w8Ω y en los otros dos canales los otros que si junto las salidas de 6 y 16 Ω me que una de 4Ω aproximadamente.

En cuanto a la fuente no se no entiendo mucho es que soy demasiado principiante es que eh leído el articulo de fogonazo y todavía sigo con muchas duda, es decir dijiste que estos integrados usan +/- 22v  4A pero eso seria uno solo por eso no se realmente cual seria la fuente que necesitaría si me pudieras dar una ayuda seria muy agradable.

También se me había ocurrido hacer un ampli de dos canales de 50 w y conectar dos a un canal y dos al otro y me entregaría 25w a cada parlante pero todavía no se espero consejos.

*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 18, 2010)

Dependiendo del integrado que vas a usar tienes que calcular la fuente


----------



## pentadactylon (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola a todos, me parece que en este hilo hay una competencia para ver quién saca más Watios con el menor Voltaje y/o Amperaje posible...

Así que digo la mía: 
100W salida, en 8 ohm, con menos de +-45Vcc con el 1342 o el 1355


----------

